# abs pump bleeding mkiv golf



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I installed a new abs pump awhile ago, and my brakes have always been sponge. I recently upgrade to front r32 brakes, and front & rear stainless steels brake lines. But my sponge-ness is still there. I tried the abs pump step through, but I never got past the first step of holding down the pedal. Is it possible to have the instructions fully so I know what I should do, the little boxes are a bit confusing.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: abs pump bleeding mkiv golf (Nevaeh_Speed)*

So, you've followed these instructions?
* http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
Are you holding down the brake pedal?
You'll need a couple of buddies to help you release fluid from the calipers.
- Erik


----------



## slugman (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: abs pump bleeding mkiv golf (bluefox280)*

I'm in this position too. Had to replace the brake booster and master cylinder in both my and a friend's car (Mine was sucking brake fluid into the booster, his booster was dead and had a very hard pedal action).
From what I've gathered, all wheels off the ground and removed.
Pressure bleeder attached.
go to brake module and switch to basic settings.
When prompted press and hold pedal down while another person opens the bleeder and cycle motor again for each wheel?
Pat belly and rub head.
Some form of that and hopefully I'll see a ton of bubbles come through.
His car (2002 tdi golf) currently doesn't give me the option to switch to basic settings so I'm hoping that I just need to ensure the abs connection wasn't properly hooked up when I put it back together, and that I'm able to get it going again.


----------



## slugman (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: abs pump bleeding mkiv golf (slugman)*

Bump, any comments on this? Still haven't figured out why it's not letting me get into basic settings on his car.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: abs pump bleeding mkiv golf (slugman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugman* »_1.) From what I've gathered, all wheels off the ground and removed.
2.) Pressure bleeder attached.
3.) go to brake module and switch to basic settings.
4.) When prompted press and hold pedal down while another person 5.) opens the bleeder and cycle motor again for each wheel?
6.) Pat belly and rub head.

Yes, but bleed the brakes AFTER the ABS pump cycles; don't open the lines until the pump isn't resisting.
- Erik


----------



## slugman (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: abs pump bleeding mkiv golf (bluefox280)*

Ran home at lunch to test a theory that the TDI car might need the engine running in order to cycle the abs pump... only to find that my wife had taken the laptop to work and so I couldn't try it out, drats.
And yeah, gotta take care of the pump and then bleed, I'd stupidly thought that doing a thorough old school bleed would force air through the abs unit but no luck there. Suppose I'm not 100% sure what you mean by "not resisting" though. Figured it had to be cycled while the lines were somewhat open (preferably with a clear hose attached so air doesn't backflow) to allow the fluid and air to exit.


----------



## slugman (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: abs pump bleeding mkiv golf (slugman)*

Theory shot down, now I'm getting concerned that the pump might just be dead, but that should throw other codes I'd think, but still not sure why that would disallow the option to switch to basic settings. Off to get my car done now.


----------



## Mike Bielski (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: abs pump bleeding mkiv golf (slugman)*

I'm sorry to demonstrate my ignorance here, but you're talking about a computer program to reset the ABS pump to the basic setting? 
I put new rear calipers on the wife's 2001 GTI, and I got interrupted after taking one of the calipers off, and I'm afraid I may have drained from the ABS pump when I let it sit with the hose unplugged. I figured it wouldn't matter because I was flushing the fluid, but I had to stay away longer than I thought I would. 
Brakes bled with a pressure bleeder, mushy pedal.
Any way to cycle the pump without a tool or computer to do the electronic magic?
m


----------

